
Intel Xeon Scalable Processors - rbanffy
https://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/products/processors/xeon/scalable.html
======
ChuckMcM
Wow consider the following word salad:

 _" The Intel® Xeon® Scalable platform provides the foundation for a powerful
data center platform that creates an evolutionary leap in agility and
scalability.3 Disruptive by design, this innovative processor sets a new level
of platform convergence and capabilities across compute, storage, memory,
network, and security. Enterprises and cloud and communications service
providers can now drive forward their most ambitious digital initiatives with
a feature-rich, highly versatile platform."_

I think that's running at 16MBWS (mega-buzz-words-per-second)

First we had Microsoft talking about a full up ARM version of Windows 10.
We've had the number one compute platform people using being their phone for a
while now so ARM is winning there.

Second we had the interesting rush of new i9 chips when AMD announced Ryzen
and its family of enthusiast CPUS.

Then we had Intel pulling back from their attempts to extend into the emerging
IoT market, and discontinuing their entry level 'appliance' Atom line.

And now we've got a nearly incomprehensible mishmash of stakes being thrown
down everywhere in the data center to describe data centerness?

From where I am reading I see a company that is in full on existential panic.

------
madengr
Where is a table of the actual specs? I swear their web site is just a bunch
of circular links.

~~~
mamon
Try this PDF (page 9):

[https://www.intel.com/content/dam/www/public/us/en/documents...](https://www.intel.com/content/dam/www/public/us/en/documents/product-
briefs/xeon-scalable-platform-brief.pdf)

~~~
ihsw2
Interesting how AMD differentiates over only raw performance (eg: clock rate,
cache size, core count, etc) whereas Intel still differentiates on hard-
hitting features (ie: HyperThreading and OmniPath both cost extra).

I think this will definitely hurt them as it strictly enforces market
segmentation, however it's probably not that big of a deal for those that
consistently buy Intel in bulk. They're clearly not that concerned about AMD
flanking them.

~~~
greglindahl
I believe Omnipath is a separate on-package chip, so it actually does cost
Intel extra to include it.

------
pella
Anandtech: "Sizing Up Servers: Intel's Skylake-SP Xeon versus AMD's EPYC 7000
(anandtech.com)"

[http://www.anandtech.com/show/11544/intel-skylake-ep-vs-
amd-...](http://www.anandtech.com/show/11544/intel-skylake-ep-vs-amd-
epyc-7000-cpu-battle-of-the-decade/)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14746055](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14746055)

------
valarauca1
This isn't a product announcement FYI.

This is Intel letting us know they're changing their naming scheme.

Xeon E7-XXXX = Xeon Platnium

Xeon E5-XXXX > $1k = Xeon Gold

Xeon E5-XXXX < $1k = Xeon Silver

Xeon E3 = Xeon Copper

Saved you a click. Their making this change for the new Skylake-EP lines which
have been rolling out _slowly_ as their preferred partners (Google, Amazon,
Microsoft) get first pickings.

If your interested in benchmarks the Skylake-X consumer CPU's are the same
micro architecture and there are Gamer/Work station oriented reviews.

~~~
zitterbewegung
Honestly when comparing processors I think everyone uses their ARK app because
no one can remember very well the numerical numbering system. This is a
welcome improvement.

~~~
krylon
I am so relieved I am not the only one who gets confused by Intel's
naming/numbering scheme.

------
continuations
So the most expensive Xeon Platinum processor costs $13,000 each.

Looking forward to their Diamond series starting at $50,000 per processor...

------
revelation
Intels response to AMD throwing in all the free silicon features for.. well,
free.. is yet more market segmentation?

~~~
rbanffy
Judging by the wafer presented, the die is _huge_. These things seem to be in
a segment above AMD right now.

~~~
0xbear
AMD just packages several dies. Threadripper will have 2.

~~~
rbanffy
That creates some complications for signal propagation

~~~
0xbear
At multiple GHz large die also creates complications. And it is also
problematic for yields, hence $13k price for one of the top SKUs

~~~
rbanffy
Indeed. I suspect a lot of those 13K are not the profit margins...

